# bleeding 6-7 days before period starts. Why does this happen? Can anyone help.



## foxy32

Hi
I am new to this site, so don't know all the buzz words so bear with me! i just wondered if anyone can help.
TTC 3 years, 1x IVF may 2007 - total disaster as all my eggs died from a horrible bacteriaand hyperstimulated...long story, 2nd fresh IVF sept 2007, BFN but 6 frozen, frozen cycle jan 2008, BFN.  Having a break before next frozen cycle in June/July and wanting to get back to basics to find out why I can't conceive. 
For about 4 years now, I have had brownish PV bleeding which gets heavier and sometimes redder which starts 6-7 days before my period.  This happens every cycle and always exactly a week after I ovulate. I have had 2 good d21 progesterones 70-80nmol, and one was when I had just started to get the brown discharge.  I have always put this down to progesterone deficiency but now I am not so sure and I have had so many conflicting opinions from gynaes - none of which really rings true.  I just wondered if anyone had any ideas, if they have experienced similar and if they now how to 'cure' it!
Thanks a million
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Moved this here so you get a better responce Hun 

x x x


----------



## spooks

sorry I can't help but wanted to send you some     - not much help to you I know but hopefully someone can share their thoughts with you soon


----------



## WendyD

Hi foxy32

Sorry I can't really help or offer any advice either hun but sure someone will be on later who can.  Have you tried browsing through some of the other threads under the index? There maybe something on there that can help you.  

     

x x x


----------



## toothdr

Hi

I have endometriosis and usaully have mid cycle bleeding. A few years ago I was told I had pcos and took metformin for a year or so but when the bleeding got worse I had endometriosis diagosed.

hope this helps.

Helen x


----------



## cleo31

HI hun,

the exact same thing happens to me usually around day 21. I have a bleed quite heavy actually and then i have my actual period. I know its my actualy period on day 28 as my boobs are no longer sore and i'm in agony. As you can see from my profile i too was dx with endo.

Nobody i have seen has said its related to my endo but i have read that endo can cause his. My consultant says a hormone imbalance...endo then  
Hope this helps.

Love and luck Cleo


----------



## Caz

Hello foxy32, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I too and an endo and PCO sufferer and I too used to get something similar - about 4 to 5 days before my period was due. To be honest, once I realised this wasn't normal I always thought it was due to low progesterone (my day 21 blood tests showed low levels). I was not aware there was any other reason it could be but, I imagine an overall look at your hormone profile on that day might be worth asking about because it might be a balance thing rather than just low progesterone. The only other thing I would ask is how long are your cycles and is day 21 the right day to be testing your progesterone? Day 21 is right if you have a 28 day cycle as you would ovulate on day 14 so the test 7 days after ovulation would work out. However if you have, say a 26 day or a 31 day cycle, for instance, you might be doing your progesterone test at the wrong time and therefore getting misleading results. 
Also, did you bleed early with your IVF cycle? Did you make it to test day and what progesterone support was you taking?

The only other suggestion I can make is that you might want to look at trying some complimentary therapies to try and sort out your cycles a bit. I know a lot of ladies on here have said they have seen improvements with acupuncture or reiki so perhaps worth a try while you are takign time out before your next attempt.

You might also want to ask this question in the Peer Suport area as you might get soem more ladies there offer you advice:

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

Here's a few links you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## foxy32

cleo31 said:


> HI hun,
> 
> the exact same thing happens to me usually around day 21. I have a bleed quite heavy actually and then i have my actual period. I know its my actualy period on day 28 as my boobs are no longer sore and i'm in agony. As you can see from my profile i too was dx with endo.
> 
> Nobody i have seen has said its related to my endo but i have read that endo can cause his. My consultant says a hormone imbalance...endo then
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Love and luck Cleo


Hi Cleo,
Thanks so much for that. TOTALLY IDENTICAL to me! I was told Grade 1 endo at my lap and had it zapped. Like you, I was told my bleeding had nothing to do with my endo but I have always wondered. Did your consultant say anything about righting the hormone balance? I am trying cyclogest pessaries at the mo but still manage to bleed through them, so seems a waste of time 
Really nice to hear that someone experiences the same and you have made me feel much better!
ALL luck for a BFP - it is only round the corner!
xx


----------



## cleo31

No hun they haven't suggested anything to right the hormones   When i did my 1st ivf i was put on cyclogest and low and behold 7dpt i started bleeding exactly the same as do every month   went on to full af on day 14.

This time i have been put on gestone. On day 7 i had a very minute bleed (practically no existant) and the next day i had a pinky bleed when i wiped (sorry tmi   ) so i immediatly called my clinic fearing the worst and they uped my gestone to 100mg a day. This has stopped the bleeding all but very very light brown but nothing really.

I test on friday and have no idea if it was implantation or if af is trying to come and the gestone is just strong enough to hold it off.

Will have to wait and see.

Oh i also had a hysteroscopy to rule out polyps as they can cause bleeding b4 your period too. I din't have any but the did find 2 very small fibroids...2mm or something.

keep in touch hun

love and luck cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi foxy and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Im so sorry to hear what you have been through trying for a baby, it sounds like it hasnt been easy for you at all. I dont know what the brownish blood is about but you have been left some great links to try out and i wish you luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25

Hi Foxy,

Just wanted to welcome you to the site  .  I am sorry I can't help with any of your questions but there will be plenty on here who can.  This is the right place for support, info and advice.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Aunty Saya

Hi Foxy,  

I'm also glad to find you on here!  I have exactly the same as you.  Always a week before my period is due I have brown discharge (sometimes black, tmi!) and when I go to the loo first thing in the morning I have some blood which then goes back to brown discharge.  I always dread getting it because every single month my period comes seven days later.

Been trying to get pregnant for two years and all my tests have come back OK but DP has low morphology.  Started our first IVF in March and had a single blast transferred last Wednesday but couldn't believe it when I started getting brown/pink discharge on Friday just a day and a half later.  By the Saturday it had turned to blood.  I'm supposed to test this Friday but there seems very little point now.

All the doctors I have told seem none too fussed about it and say its part of my cycle   but my acupuncturist has told me it shouldn't be accepted as the "norm".  I was told by my consultant on Monday to up the progesterone pessaries from one to two but it hasn't made any difference, the bleeding has got worse.

I want to really address this with my Consultant when I go back next and don't want this to be pushed under the table - any ideas what further tests I should ask for? I just feel a bit helpless at the moment and having all the old fears and worries that I may not have a baby of my own  .

Love and luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Two hats

Hi There,

Felt compelled to post as this pre period bleeding also happens to me. Again always on day 21 and not just what I would class as 'spotting' It varies in colour and amount also.
I had my first lap done last month after 2 years of nagging by me to doctors about wanting one, turned out I have stage 3 (moderate) endo, which was treated during lap. 
I am now waiting with baited breath to see if this will improve the situation re bleeding,  so far so good because last month (month of lap) AF arrived day 28 on the dot without any pre period bleeding.
Really hope this has resolved it...


----------



## toothdr

Good Luck for testing scs!

Helen xx


----------



## Aunty Saya

Thanks Helen for your good luck wishes, it's lovely to have the support from all the great people on FF  .

AF came properly on Wednesday evening but I was told I still had to test this morning which did seem completely pointless to me, but anyway I did and of course it was a BFN.

I have learnt a lot from my first IVF but it has also got me worried that there is another problem that is being missed  .

Love and luck to all xxxx


----------



## Aunty Saya

Hi Spiderweb,

I was thinking the same as you and may ask about having a lap as it seems that almost every post about bleeding approx a week before your period is from people that have been diagnosed with endo.  It's really got me worried.  I did however mention it to the guy that does my acupuncture and he said that he would be pretty sure that something would have shown up on all the scans and the tests that you have for IF.  He also said that they won't do a lap unless they are sure it's absolutely necessary as it's quite invasive surgery.  I'm going for a follow up appointment next Wednesday and I am going to say about my concerns about possible endo and also possible low progesterone.  Would be nice to hear from you if you find anything else out as I'm also convinced that something is being overlooked about this bleeding.  Do you get the feeling that the doctors are just not listening?! x


----------



## Two hats

Hi, 

Just read your posts and thought you might find this helpful. As I mentioned before I have just had my first lap a couple of months ago. Apart from the abnormal bleeding before each period and fairly painful periods there was no indications through previous tests I had for infertility to imply that I had endo and I think there was a wee bit there as the doc described it as stage 3 / moderate. 

I am far from an expert (as you can probably tell!!)  but I gather it is possible to have endo and it go unnoticed quite easily.
I have to say I am with you 100% when you say how fustrating it is to have this abnormal bleeding dismissed as a symptom by doctors! 
I felt like I was fighting a losing battle when nearly half the cycle was spent bleeding...

Hope you all find some answers soon!  

Twohats


----------



## when will it happen?

Hiya,

Though I would join in as I too have brown discharge 5 days before my period.  Its a pain isnt it!!! ...

As far as Im aware there are no significant problems with me (certainly not diagnosed with endo) ... but hubbie has a low sperm count / poor morphology and poor motility.  We are due to have our 1st ICSI treatment in July and Im now really worried that this is going to have a negative impact on the success.

I am having acupuncture and she said she would try using different acupuncture points this cycle and see if it makes any difference when I come on next month.  If there is no improvement she wants me to take some herbal tablets - which Im a bit reluctant to take as I read on here somewhere that it can interfere with all the other drugs.

Until reading this thread I was hoping that the IVF drugs would ''take over'' my normal cycle and tell it when to bleed and when not to (if that makes sense) and therefore it wouldnt matter at all.... now Im REALLY worried 

Ive got an appointment 2moro (1st planning meeting) with my IVF nurse - I will talk to her about my concerns and let you know what she says.

Is there any one out there who has this odd bleeding / brown discharge that has gone on to have a healthy pregnancy ?

When will it happen x


----------



## Aunty Saya

Well I went for my follow up appointment yesterday and have come back feeling very positive.  

We discussed the bleeding and I explained that it has always worried me but I have always been fobbed off with the fact it's part of my cycle by my GP.  My consultant, who is so lovely, agreed with me that to "tick another box" and get to the bottom of this problem it would be an idea to have a laparoscopy.  He said this will show up any problems be it endo, polyps, scar tissue or anything else.  Only problem is that it is going to cost £2,500.   

I am all for having this done and think I will kick myself if another IVF fails and I bleed really early again.  DP also thinks it would be a good idea if only to put my mind at rest but he did say it is half the cost of another try at IVF.  I am not being pressurised into having this done by my consultant at all and he said that he would only recommend it if I had two or three IVF's fail but seen as I am concerned he would be happy for me to have it.  Just wondered what you girls all think.

Another question I have is how long after a lap can you start baby making again and how long before going for IVF again.  It's just that DP and I wanted the next two months to have a go naturally and then cycle again at the end of June and I was thinking of maybe booking the lap two weeks before drug taking.  Does this seem reasonable?

Two Hats - thank you for your info it was really helpful - how are you getting on now, any more bleeding?

Spiderweb - I really can't believe they referred you to counselling.  You have a genuine concern that needs to be properly addressed and of course you are NOT mad, you just want some answers.  

When will it happen - Just to let you know that I have had a lovely private mail from a lady on here that suffers with this bleeding and she has just had a  BFP, so yes absolutely it can happen! Next time I cycle I am having gestone injections rather than the pessaries to make sure my progesterone is at a good level as this may be a reason for the bleeding.  Also I too have heard that taking herbal tablets/Chinese herbs should be avoided when having treatment.  How did you get on with your first appointment?

Would still love to hear from anyone else that suffers with this bleeding and have their take on it xxxx


----------



## Two hats

hi there, 

Scs, glad to hear your consultant was understanding - it really makes all the difference when you feel you are being heard, doesn't it?
Thank you very much for asking after me, regarding the bleeding it really seems to have resolved itself and I have just had a really text book period! what a strange thing to celebrate. Regarding bms after a lap we went for it straight away! but I don't know what the official line is and I think some wait till following month. 
Just wondering if you could consider a lap on the nhs? I had an initial private consultation for potential ivf and having told the consultant my symptoms (all tests fine) he  referred  me back to the nhs for the lap. I ended waiting about 4 months for it.
'when will it happen' how's it going with the acupuncture? I am also hopefully starting ivf this summer so lets hope summer 08 is good for us all.

Two hats


----------

